# First Post on New Board - Hudson River Striped Bass



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Can anyone tell me if the stripers are hitting in the Hudson yet? I am concerned with the area North of the Tapanzee Bridge on the Tarrytown side.

NY Yankees forever!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Last report I got water temps still in the mid 40's and no action so far


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Oh BTW thanks for the board I plan on using it often.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Wow, I'm glad we have this site because I'm going to TarryTown sometimes this summer and never knew there's a fishing spot there.
So, SandCrab, can you tell me the regs, and where I can fish? I'll be on the NY side (before crossing the bridge)?

Thanks


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

TunaFish,

Although I am a born and raised New Yorker, I have not lived there since 1986 when I joined the military. I really can not tell you about the regs. Just feeling out the fishing so I have an excuse to visit my folks who still live up there.  

As far as fishing spots, find any railroad tracks along the Hudson, and set up camp!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Sandcrab, thanks. I think I'll do a little scouting there once I make my visit.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

My favorite striper places are Croton Park (Croton-on-Hudson - Route 9) and Roa Hook (Peekskill - Off Annsvill Circle) train tracks. Bloodworms is the bait of choice.

Put a penny on the train tracks for good luck!


----------



## PhillyED (Apr 6, 2002)

Welcome, New York/RI,Gald to have you on board.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Tunafish this link might help:
http://www.hudsonriver.com/stripers.htm


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

CocoFlea & Sandcarb,

Awesome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So, where are these places from the Saratoga area?
My parents live about 20 minutes west of Saratoga Springs. My mom is into fishing, but doesn't go becuase for some reason my dad and younger brother who is still at home are not real men--thus they don't fish.
I am planning on going to visit them in May. I'd love to take my mom to one of these places and fish the shore.

What is the presentation? Fish finder rig with live herring? Bottom fishing with blood/clam worms? How far do you cast? 7' rod?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Husky,

Just follow the Hudson River south until you get to West Point or the Tapanzee bridge.

I use a high/lo rig loaded with bloodworms and a 2 oz sinker. Make sure that your rod is wedged in the rocks or the first striper will yank it in the drink! They only hit one time....If you get a hit and miss, reel in and re-rig.

I fish right near the railroad tracks so I can feel the trains wizzing by me...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Isn't the tapanzee bridge right near NJ? I thought you were talking upstate NY.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Upstate is anywhere North of NYC.* 

This area is 42 miles North on the Hudson River. You should be able to catch stripers farther North too on the Hudson.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

The New Jersey Angler April issue has part two of their Hudson River stripers guide, but almost all the information is geared towards the boating crowd (the article was written by Phil Kozak, who captains the Pocket Rocket in the Kingston Area.) Otherwise the data is the same: bloodworms early in the year, switching over to live herring if available, or cut fresh herring, then plugs or even live eels when the waters warm and the fish move north. Locations he does mention are (from south to north) the Piermont Pier, Tappanzee Bridge Area, Havastraw Bay, Newburg Bay/Bridge, Kingston area, Kingston Lighthouse, Rhine Cliff Bridge, South Bay, Turkey Point, and the Esopus River outflow. You might get some bank fishing info by emailing Phil at [email protected] I'm very interested in the Hudson River fishery, which seems to be on a par with the Chesapeake for giving up quality fish. Maybe we can get a charter together next spring.... unless you guys stumble across a honeyhole, then we'll do an IRI type thing! Finder's fee is a cold case of beer....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

try this link for shore access location on along the Hudson
http://users.nac.net/chasstamm/hrfanjorg/access1.htm


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

good link. I like how it says at the end "Be careful not to get caught taking illegal size or quantity fish." It doesn't exactly say not to keep more than one. Just don't get caught! lol


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I was reading the entry for The Chart House & Riva Point (Weehawken, NJ), and noticed the picture and story of the 42 pound striper caught there. Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but the fisherman seems to say he caught the fish on a Friday night, then went back for a couple of hours on SATURDAY so people could admire the fish. The fish in the photo certainly LOOKS like its been dead for a couple of days. Hopefully he had the fish mounted, and didn't just toss it in a dumpster....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Got a phone call from my brother who lives on the Hudson. They are taking a lot of shorties (less than 18") on bloodworms right now. Water is still too cold right now although they caught a lot of large cow bass last month in the Peekskill bay when the season opened.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

> I'm very interested in the Hudson River fishery, which seems to be on a par with the Chesapeake for giving up quality fish. Maybe we can get a charter together next spring....


Hello from nyc. As I live 3 blocks from the hudson in manhattan (and fish), I will try to post a few reports. All the fish going up to the spawning grounds from down south have to come thru my neighborhood.  Lately (last week and a half), the size of the fish caught have been better 40"+. Bloods, bunker, and herring. Weather continues to frustrate us though.  

be safe


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Seems this board's a bit quiet, so here's my first report from the hudson and lower hudson.

Past week has seen action pick up considerably. W/o getting into long-winded details, here's the scoop:

Bigger fish (rumors of up to 40#'s above the TZB) ) taken on various baits/lures now. Earlier in the month, fish were primarily taking worms. With the weather finally cooperating, bait (bunker/herring) in the water and the spawning season in swing, fish are being taken on whole and chunk bunker, herring, worms, and various 'ol reliable lures (bucktails/grinds, swimmers, soft plastics etc). Fish have moved into the spawning grounds and the temp's have finally managed to stay above the 70's for a few days now.

The above report is for the area from croton all the way down to the battery park in nyc (parts of SI and western LI also).

regards,


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Good report! Makes me want to leave work down here and fish my old stomping grounds at Croton Park, Roa Hook, and Beacon train tracks again!


----------



## SharkHunter (Oct 1, 2002)

Annsville circle ....brings back many good memories about how many crabs I caught off that bridge. That was before I moved to Maryland and learned you're supposed to steam crabs, not boil them!


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

catch 'em up boys! all at once, they're here: stripes, blues, weaks, fluke, tog


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

TOG? Do you mean blackfish? 

I will probably make a trip up to Peekskill in the near future.

Do you guys get any good sized crabs on the Hudson? Better yet - are they safe to eat?


----------

